# Should I be getting so much condensation?



## ratfink (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I am incubating royal python eggs in a polybox with a heat mat on the bottom and the eggs are in plastic tubs with vemiculite inside.

After a couple of days the inside of the lids of the tubs have massive water drops on them so i have to take them off and wipe them down.

I have put kitchen roll under the lids to stop the water dropping on the eggs.

The vemiclite was mixed so no water dropped out when sqeezed so I don't think i've put to much water in.

The book I was reading said I should have hardly any condensation on the lids of the tubs??!


----------



## lee anderson (Oct 13, 2009)

put some more holes in the lid that should sort it


----------



## ratfink (Dec 15, 2009)

the book also said don't put too many holes in the tubs so this has left me even more confused!


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

I ALWAYS get condensation it's hard to avoid but so long as it doesn't drip it's fine. 

I open the box once or twice a week depending on how much condensation there is and then just wipe the lid and sides of the box. 

I don't tamper with it in any other way, I've only ever lost one clutch from condensation and that was due to dripping where I didn't wipe the lid, other than that never had a problem.


----------



## ratfink (Dec 15, 2009)

cool thanks, I will carry on as I am then.

Thank you!

Also another question...when I started I was using an 'on/off' thermostat and after two weeks two of my eggs went brown and then strivled up (they started white with viens when candled) so i then bought a 'pulse' thermostat which is much better (0.5 degree F fluctuation rather than 5-6 degrees F!) however another 2 weeks on and another one of the eggs in the clutch has gone brown.

Could it be that the third egg that has just gone funny from the previous temp flutation?

My second clutch came after I had changed the thermostat and they are all still white (so far)

Do eggs that appear fertile just die? or is there usualy a reason for it?


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Condensation is usually down to the direction of heat, heat from below and big droplets, heat from above or even sides and near on zero droplets even when using egg crate over just water.

As for failing eggs if they make it over 2 weeks before dying off then tends to be a reason for it. You do get the odd late random failure but not that often.

Good luck with the rest of the eggs:2thumb:


----------



## ratfink (Dec 15, 2009)

I did have the tubs sat directly on the heat matt, would this kill the eggs? 

I have raised them up now. :2thumb:

Thanks for the advise.


----------



## lusisticlee (Apr 4, 2011)

ratfink said:


> I did have the tubs sat directly on the heat matt, would this kill the eggs?
> 
> I have raised them up now. :2thumb:
> 
> Thanks for the advise.


not sure if it can kill the eggs but i have been told a few times to have them raised but with no explanation and didnt ask for one either i just followed their advice


----------



## Aceman (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't think the on/off stat would have been responsible for killing them. If that was the case you would have lost all the eggs. It just means the exact temp is more unpredictable and the hatch date may vary.


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

i find the best way around this is to run the incubator for a few weeks before egg laying but holes in the tubs work well and the tubs just above the heat sorce is best.also just a quick question is the incubator top opening or front opening as i have found a opening at the front of the incubator works better for air flow etc!! the best of luck with your clutch by the way!!


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

sealed container (NO holes) - then, single small ventilation hole from day 50 is plenty (2-3mm)
use dimmer/pulse stat (mat stats are crap for incubation purposes)
loosely drape a sheet of kitchen-roll over clutch if you have droplets threatening to fall


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

condensation occurs when the temps on the inside are different to the temps on the outside of the egg tub.

Put the mats on the side walls of the bator and add a fan or two to circulate the air.


----------



## Nigel_wales (Mar 24, 2009)

motorhead said:


> i find the best way around this is to run the incubator for a few weeks before egg laying but holes in the tubs work well and the tubs just above the heat sorce is best.also just a quick question is the incubator top opening or front opening as i have found a opening at the front of the incubator works better for air flow etc!! the best of luck with your clutch by the way!!


Provide heat from above and that will sort the condensation out : victory:


----------



## grotty1960 (Feb 15, 2010)

this is my first year of breeding and i have had to wipe mine every day but i have still had 100 percent hatch rate so dont worry just be patient


----------

